# Gloveshot - How to make it out of wood



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Smitty's challenge made me re-evaluating my earlier decision not to develop the gloveshot design any further. I talked to my lawyer, and he thinks there is no legal problem, as the brace does not touch the arm, therefore it is not an arm brace. Only arm braces are banned in Germany.

Anyway, I made a tutorial video about how to build a gloveshot from wood, with common tools, and I also uploaded a pdf with the cutout outline for the side parts.

Video: 






















The outline as pdf

The gloveshot is really a cool design! I encourage you to give it a try.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Joerg that one I might be able to make, since I have absolutely no metal working skills.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way cool Joerg! Very smart !


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice sling. And this one looks much more sturdy than your wooden-W.

If you cut the line with a cutter before u use the saw there are no crack in the multiplex!

Frodo


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, what a great post Joerg. Thanks very much for the diagram. I really look forward to seeing what some of the artisans who frequent this forum do with your design...exotic woods, hand tooled leather they should be true works of art. The instructional video was awesome.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

pawzzz said:


> exotic woods, hand tooled leather


You probably won't have to wait very long...










Desert Ironwood, with the 8 mm steel rods already pressed in.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The Grandson has seen it and wants one, so i mite make him a smaller one, its a good easy one to make, but very clever, the you lad on youtube that done the 1st one could be a Jorg in the making, great video to follow, if you put a disc on the bar you hold you could make it self centering, ha ha, trying to improve something that dont need it, jeff


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

oh hi









I got inspired today, and made one myself, slightly different design tho.

Before Sanding:









After:

























Me holding it:









Bands are for tomorrow, today, the glue sets







(and thats why the foam handle has been compressed to the middle)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I can see that's gonna be one cool slingshot. Good job.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

So, I put some bands on it, and finished the wrist-strap









First: some pictures

























And holding it









And after completing it, I now know why always to try the original before trying to improve it, because this thing has GODAWEFULL band/handslap :'(
I can shoot with it, because I know what'll happen, but I wouldn't let bite anyone else, lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You'll get the hang of it. I like that slingshot a lot. If you don't squeeze the cross bar so tightly (in fact don't squeeze it at all) and kinda curl your wrist downward a little, things will be looking up for you. Again, good job, man.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Deimos! Very nice work!!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Made a new one:
STILL MOTHERF********* HORRIBLE band/handslap

























This time made with the original plans :'(


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Remember the gloveshot is very strong. Are you using heavy enough ammo? I don't have any handslap, but then again I use heavy lead.

You can of course easily attach a hand protector. But a hand slap is usually a bad sign, will also shorten band life.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Deimos you are supposed to use multiplex for the gloveshot


----------

